# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Centre for Surgical Invention & Innovation, Hamilton Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Website - csii.ca

youtube.com/@csii-centreforsurgicalinve9432

facebook.com/Centre-for-Surgical-Invention-and-Innovation-CSii-174502995911995

twitter.com/CSiiCECR

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Space Station Live: A Surgical Assist from ISS Robotics Technology

Published on Dec 23, 2015




> NASA Commentator Lori Meggs talks with Dr. Mehran Anvari, a professor of surgery at McMaster University in Canada and the scientific officer for the Center for Surgical Invention and Innovation/IGAR, about the transfer of the robotics technology behind the International Space Station’s Canadarm-2 into the operating room here on Earth, and about how that technology might assist future space travelers should they ever be called upon to perform tele-surgery while on some future deep space mission.

----------

